# Kinder Trail-Bike (MTB)



## M_Dugy (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich lese bereits seit ein paar Tagen fleißig so manchen thread durch und bin begeistert von dem Input bzw. Austausch.

Nun zum Thema, ich bin an der Überlegung für meinen Burli (6J.) ein Bike für die kommende Saison aufzubauen und kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden, vielleicht auch bedingt durch so viele Infos hier im Forum. Grundsätzlich habe ich das Glück, dass mein Sohn die Leidenschaft für`s Biken teilt.

Dugy Jr ist:
> bissl was über 120cm groß
> ca. 20kg
> Schittlänge (messe ich heute Abend nach)
> liebt die Trails im Wald, fährt aber auch ganz gern mal nen Tour mit Mom und Dad




 

 

Ausgangssituation:
> ein abgerocktes Cube Kid 200, Schaltwerk defekt, Bremse vorn defekt, RevoShift hakt

Zielsetzung:
> Neuaufbau des Cube Kid 200 mit Alugabel, Kurbel, möglichst breite Reifen bzgl. Dämpfung, Schaltung, Bremsen usw.
oder
> Umstieg auf ein Smallframe 24" ala Kaniabike twentyfour small oder der Gleichen als Basis?!
(so hätte man dann wenigstens wieder 2-3 Jahre Ruhe)

Für mich stellt sich die Frage gerade in Bezug auf den Invest, ob sich das Cube Kid 200 noch lohnt, oder man doch lieber gleich in Richtung Zukunft investieren sollte.

Über jeden Hinweis / Tipp / Erfahrungswert bin ich Euch sehr dankbar.
LG aus den Berchtesgadener Land
Dugy


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Februar 2016)

Du kannst es ziemlich günstig aufbauen, wenn du die Basis beibehältst.
Als Basis Rahmen / Gabel / Steuersatz / Laufräder
Den Rest bei ebay oder Kleinanzeigen günstig erstehen.
Am besten auf 1x7 gehen, reicht völlig aus.

Kurbel 127mm einfach von Kania
Schaltgriff MRX oder ähnlich
Reifen Schwalbe Big Apple oder ähnlich
RR Schaltwerk z.B. 600er o. 105er kommt auf die Kassette an
einfache V- Brake z.B. Avid
Bekommst du dann auch gut wieder los, wenn der Verkaufspreis adäquat ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom34788 (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo Dugy,

mein Sohn hat mit 6 ein Specialized Hot Rock FSR bekommen. Das ist ein Fully mit einem recht gut funktionierendem Hinterbau und gibt ein gutes Trailbike ab, das sowohl normale Touren als auch Besuche im Bikepark kann. Als er es bekommen hat, war er ca. 125cm groß, jetzt ist er ca. 135cm (und das YT First Play steht schon bereit).
Das Problem ist halt nur, daß es das Hot Rock FSR nur noch gebraucht gibt. Bei Gelegenheit finde ich bestimmt auch noch ein Foto.

Gruß Tom


----------



## tom34788 (9. Februar 2016)

So, hier 2 Fotos vom Hot Rock FSR.


----------



## M_Dugy (9. Februar 2016)

Danke fürs Feedback Jungs,

@tom kannst du noch ungefähr sagen was es wiegt?
Sieht auf den Bildern doch recht Wuchtig aus, ist nen 24 Zoll?


----------



## tom34788 (10. Februar 2016)

Das sind 24 Zoll. Es wiegt etwa 12kg, davon hat aber die Gabel 2 und der LRS 2,2kg auf dem Gewissen. Also kein Leichtbau. Der Rahmen mit Dämpfer wiegt aber ganz brauchbare 2,4kg. 
Wuchtig wirkt es sicher auch, weil der Fahrer da noch recht klein war, ca. 125cm.


----------



## Roelof (10. Februar 2016)

Es gab hier schon mal ein getuntes 24" Spezi - hat den Link grade jemand zur Hand?? war glaub ich weiß, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## KIV (10. Februar 2016)

Ich bezweifle stark, ob ein Kind 'im Berchtesgadener Land' sich über die rd drei Kilo Mehrgewicht für ein Rad mit Hinterbaufederung freut. Und dann auch noch mit 1x7 Gangschaltung auskommen soll.
Unser Kaniabike Hardtail mit Starrgabel wiegt glatte 8,0kg und die Dämpfung der recht dicken Mow Joes (jetzt Rocket Ron) spricht schneller an, als jede Federgabel. Der federnde Nutzen von Armen, Beinen und Oberkörper ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen und kann/sollte mE auch trainiert werden.
Das 24er small fährt er übrigens seit dem 6. Geburtstag und jetzt zum 9. gibts ein kleines 26er. Für sein Alter ist er recht groß, ca 1,4m. Die Investition in ein Rad mit kleinem Rahmen und großen Laufrädern lohnt sich mE absolut.


----------



## tom34788 (10. Februar 2016)

Nun ja, 3kg Mehrgewicht können aber nicht wirklich am gefederten Hinterbau liegen, wenn der Rahmen mit Dämpfer 2,4kg wiegt, oder?
Ansonsten ist die Diskussion pro und contra Federung so episch, daß die Entscheidung jeder für sich bzw. sein Kind treffen muß. Bei uns sind inzwischen auf jeden Fall Strecken dabei, auf denen das Fully auch genutzt wird.


----------



## M_Dugy (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo KIV,

genau diese Überlegung hatte ich auch, aufgrund der Topo soll/darf er ruhig auch mal strampeln, daher spielt das Gewicht auch eine wesentliche Rolle! Ich hatte Ihn mal in einem großen Zweiradcenter in der Nähe auf unterschiedliche 24" gesetzt. Er ist und würde auf normalen Wegen durchaus damit klar kommen, das einzige was mir Sorgen bereitet sind die Trails . Unser Burli ist jetzt nicht einer der groß gewachsenen sondern liegt ehr im Schnitt bzw. leicht drunter.

Hast Du das Radl selbst aufgebaut?! Welche max. Reifenbreite ist im twentyfour small möglich? Weißt Du das?!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## KIV (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo Marcus,

der Rocket Ron 2,1 ist im Moment nur vorne drauf, statt Federgabel.  Der würde auch hinten passen und das ist im einfachen Dreisatz umgerechnet auf 28" Durchmesser ja schon 2,45 und das bei einer Fuhre die insgesamt mit Fahrer nur 30 bis max. um 40kg auf die Waage bringt...

VG, Stefan

PS: Ja, das Rad ist selbst gebaut. Das macht zwar Spaß, geht aber deutlich mehr ins Geld, als das gut abgestimmte Fertig-Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (10. Februar 2016)

Hi, da mein Sohn genau das gleiche Anforderungsprofil hatte, habe ich mir die Geo und das Konzept des MAX24 ausgedacht. Mittlerweile gibt es das Bike auch zu kaufen (nicht bei mir). Entweder als Kit oder komplett. Das könnte ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen. Falls Dir das nichts sagt, einfach mal googeln. Link möchte ich nicht reinstellen da ich sonst der Werbung bezichtigt werden würde.
Gruß, Tim


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Februar 2016)

Ansonsten kann ich das YT Play auch sehr empfehlen. Muss man aber heftigst tunen und passt erst ab 1,30.


----------



## Y_G (10. Februar 2016)

soll ich das dann machen  ich denke er meint das hier: http://www.vpace.de/max-ein-sportliches-und-leichtes-kinderbike/


----------



## M_Dugy (12. Februar 2016)

Danke Jungs, 

ich denke ich habe die Richtung nun festgelegt, es wird ein 24" mit kurzer Rahmengeometrie, dies ist jetzt dann für Wald erst einmal ein bissl unhandlich, aber wenn er noch ein paar Zentimeter gewachsen ist, glaube ich die richtige Wahl.

Kennt noch jmd. Frame-Kit Alternativen 24" zu Kania sowie vpace, welche er empfehlen könnte?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## storck-riesen (12. Februar 2016)

Poison Zyankali 24 Rahmenkit, allerdings kann ich dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## LockeTirol (12. Februar 2016)

De Poison Rahmen ist günstig, hat aber keine gute Geometrie. Vor allem der Hinterbau ist viel zu lang. 

Die Bikes von Kona sind z.T. nicht so schlecht. Sind auch eher auf Spaß und Trail ausgelegt. 

Grundsätzlich ist die Auswahl sehr begrenzt. Wenn man ins Detail geht noch umso mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (12. Februar 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> De Poison Rahmen ist günstig, hat aber keine gute Geometrie. Vor allem der Hinterbau ist viel zu lang.


Vielleicht erklärst du uns mal warum der deiner Meinung nach viiiiel zu lang ist? So lang ist der nämlich nicht, wenn man fast nur Straße und Forstwege fährt, ist der schon sehr ok.
Bei schneller Fahrt liegt der sehr ruhig.
Meine Tochter fährt selbst so einen.
Gruss


----------



## LockeTirol (12. Februar 2016)

Kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen. Der Thread Ersteller suchte ja explizit einen Rahmen für sportliches Fahren im Gelände. 

Wenn der Poison Rahmen ausreichend ist, dann gibt es auch genug andere Kandidaten. Halt so gut wie jedes 24" Bike. Dann braucht man ja nur in einen Laden gehen und eines kaufen. Das war hier ja aber nicht gefragt.


----------



## drehvial (12. Februar 2016)

Kurzen Hinterbau haben auch die Räder von Orbea.
Siehe auch der Vergleich hier (Kona fehlt da).


----------



## AlexMC (12. Februar 2016)

24er + Trails, würde ich schon was mit gscheiter Federgabel nehmen. Ich habe damals ein Spezi Hotrock umgebaut, das immer noch ziemlich taugt. 
Wobei das nicht so sinnvoll war, mit einem nagelneuen Spezi anzufangen, weil außer dem Rahmen nicht viel geblieben ist...
Hat meiner aber erst mit etwas über 7 Jahren angefangen zu fahren, dürfte also für Deinen eher zu groß sein...





http://www.specialized.com/li/de/bikes/kids/hotrock-boys/hotrock-24-21speed-boys#geometry

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hotrock-24-besser-wird-das.661075/page-3#post-11152732

Mit anderen Laufrädern hätte man da noch Gewicht reduzieren können und Kurbeln gibt's von Kania inzwischen auch problemlos leichte.


----------



## Poloman (12. Februar 2016)

Ich habe bei meinem das 24" übersprungen. Er ist recht lange das R'bock 20" gefahren. Dann BMX und eben 26". Leider fehlt es eben etwas an Technik. Der Sprung von 20 auf 26 ist sehr Sportlich und so hatte er mit Sprüngen Bunny hop und manuels sehr zu tun.

Setz ihn auf 24" und schau es dir an. Mittlerweile finde ich es etwas Kontraproduktiv zu früh auf ein Größeres Rad zu wechseln.

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## giant_r (12. Februar 2016)

ich werfe einfach mal commençal in die diskusion. gibt es als komplett bike und als rahmenkit. Und unterschiedliche rahmenausfuehrungen. die preise sind m.e. nach fair und lassen spielraum fuer tuning


----------



## M_Dugy (23. Februar 2016)

Nach momentanen Planungsstand bleibt das 20"Cube als "Alltagsschlampe" erst einmal erhalten. Das Projekt wird auf das Kania twentyfour small hinauslaufen. Vorteil wäre, dass er es dann länger fahren kann und das "small" sicher schön leicht und wendig ist zum spielen im Wald ;-) wenn er dann die richtige Größe hat.

Über Sinn oder Unsinn einer Federgabel wird eh hitzig diskutiert. Grundsätzlich sehe ich das auch so, dass eine schöne breite "Trial" Felge mit passenden Reifen sicherlich reicht. Dennoch konnte ich am WE die RST first air testen und muss sagen das diese wirklich nicht so schlecht funktioniert, Losbrechmoment, Federweg usw. Problem ist, dass es die Gabel nicht gebraucht gibt, hat hier jmd. ggf. noch einen Tipp?

Gibt es eine brauchbare Alterative zur RST first air?


----------



## rsu (23. Februar 2016)

@M Dugy: Die Gabel kostet doch "nur" ca 170 EUR NEU. Gebraucht kann man die sicher auch wieder zu einem passablen Kurs verkaufen. Unterm Strich sollte sich der Verlust in Grenzen halten


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (23. Februar 2016)

Warum den Amis das Geld in den Rachen werfen für Räder mit eher schwachen Komponenten und ordentlich Gewicht? Habe mir diesen Hersteller vorgemerkt:
https://www.supurb.de/Supurb-BO24-Kinder-Mountainbike
Nur meine Jungs müssen noch wachsen.


----------

